# Service Station



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

General Stuart,Chevy Chevelle,Ford Torino Cobra,Chevy Pick up

in scale 1/24


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks GREAT. 
I'm going to make a couple 1/24 dios after I finish the 1/64 ones I started. They should be a little easier to find the accessories.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sweet looking! I think the Gen needs a bath! :devil: rr


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Junkyard behind the service station*


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice!!!

I want to build something similar to this.
Are the buildings kits or scratch built?

I would like to ask where you got the two figures?
Also, the shop equipment?

Thanks


----------

